# Pop Pop Pop...An Easier Triple



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I needed a confidence builder after several tries at the triple match light, so I went for noise instead of light. I put snaps in place of the matches and shot away. The first time I did it (of course the camera wasn't running) it made confetti all over the place and looked really cool. I really need to take my own advice and always run the video.






I'll be doing a little more shooting at snaps.....I have 40 boxes of 50 snaps...leftovers from years ago...they were hidden in the closet. I'll be saving some for the Midwest Tournament....they will work well for some long distance shooting.

Now that my confidence is restored, I hope to have a little better time with the matches.

Todd


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice shot!

Are you shooting from 10 meters?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hashbrown...thanks. No, I'm shooting form 9 meters...30 ft. That's all I can get in my basement. As soon as the weather breaks and the rain quits, I'll be able to get back outside again.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good Gray Wolf...I knew you would keep at it..was not going too let it get the best of you....Nice shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser...thank you. This one was a lot easier...just had to be close and they pop. Not near as demanding as the matches.

I'm not giving up...in fact, it's my goal for the summer...to get the triple. I'll do a lot of different shooting along the way, but this shot is one I really want to be able to say "I did it".

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dern good shooting, GW!!! My only complaint is that you guys are getting too far ahead of me!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Huh. I can get these cheap from the local toy shop.
May give them a go.

Will tape hold em in place and still get a pop?

From what i remember from these things, some are duds and wont explode. May be a slight problem


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, a shot from 9 meters at those targets is excellent! I get really excited if I hit a can 3 times in a row at 8 meters. Shooting pops and matches would just be a game of luck for me.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> Dern good shooting, GW!!! My only complaint is that you guys are getting too far ahead of me!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles...thank you. You'll be back after it in no time. I think this one could (and should) be done with a BB shooter. Maybe as you start to heal you can put some light bands on and shoot some .177 bbs at some snaps.



Individual said:


> Huh. I can get these cheap from the local toy shop.
> May give them a go.
> 
> Will tape hold em in place and still get a pop?
> ...


Tape will hold them just fine.you can also use thread to tie them or use a thin straw. A lot of different options and they are pretty cheap as well. Just like everything...some are good some are bad. I was given a few that I don't dare use in my part of town...they sound more like firecrackers and would definitely bring a visit from the police.



hashbrown said:


> Well, a shot from 9 meters at those targets is excellent! I get really excited if I hit a can 3 times in a row at 8 meters. Shooting pops and matches would just be a game of luck for me.


Give it a try...you will be amazed at how close you will be. A year ago, I never thought I could ever cut a card or light a match. That doesn't mean that now I can't miss a paint can at 5 meters...because I can...and I have proven that :rofl: . The smaller target will automatically make your concentration better...the "aim small miss small" statement is very true. If I shoot at a pop can, and don't pick a spot on the can, I will miss the can more than I hit it...I guaranteed that. Personally, I have very poor focus...I need a small target to keep my focus or I will just shoot at the entire target...what ever it is. Hang a bottle cap, or a pill bottle, or something like that I front of you catchbox...you will be smacking it in no time. Then you will be looking for that next step. Keep challenging yourself...that's part of the fun of this hobby. Let me know how it goes. And if you are having some trouble getting to the next step, let me know and I'll do what I can to help...because there is no better feeling than getting that shot that you have been working on for a long time...no matter what that shot is.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Dern good shooting, GW!!! My only complaint is that you guys are getting too far ahead of me!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


==

Ain't it the truth!


----------

